# Good find ? 12mm bits



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I recently purchased a new router that has 6mm, 8mm, and 12mm collets.
The reason being that 8mm bits are limited in size.
!2mm bits aren't so easy to find,in fact I've never seen any in a shop in Croatia and those I see online in europe are pretty expensive.
Today I went to the local flee market and saw 1 of the regular tool sellers had a bunch off 12mm bits. They're orange, which makes me think they are CMT, but you never know.
They are unused. I bought a 50mm long flush trim bit, cost me 16 euros which seems like a good price to me.
There's a rail and stile set that he wants about 60 euros for, but I think i can get him down to 50. I need to make some oak windows soon and was wondering if I could use this rail and stile set for that task ?
Well, you can see in the picture what there is. Potentially they are all useful for me.
General opinion, what should I be paying for these bits ?

Cheers
Gav


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Gavin,
are you sure these are 12mm. and not 1/2" shanks, as cmt bits are shanked in imperial measurements.
Anyhow, the prices you have been offered look very good to me, you are buying good quality bits at a discounted price, providing they are new and don't want re-grinding, I have a large number of cmt bits all on 1/2" shanks and am very pleased with them.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I always take my calipers with me, and they are definitely 12mm shank.
CMT does produce a whole range of 12mm shanked cutters as well as 8mm and 6mm for the continental european market.
On further research, I now doubt that they are CMT bits as i discovered a number of chinese bits online that have the same orange colour.
Still, they are unused and the only ones available to me.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

gav said:


> I always take my calipers with me, and they are definitely 12mm shank.
> CMT does produce a whole range of 12mm shanked cutters as well as 8mm and 6mm for the continental european market.
> On further research, I now doubt that they are CMT bits as i discovered a number of chinese bits online that have the same orange colour.
> Still, they are unused and the only ones available to me.


Well that does surprise me, it is never mentioned in their literature, and all of mine are 12.5 ish, I hope they give you good service.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

derek willis said:


> are you sure these are 12mm. and not 1/2" shanks, as cmt bits are shanked in imperial measurements.


Hi Derek

They do do some 8mm and 12mm shank items (I still have a straight cutter set with 8mm shanks), depending on the market as this and this from the Italian market show. I think the current UK importer (Axminster) only show the 1/4in and 1/2in stuff in their catalogue, but the trade catalogue also shows a number of 6mm, 8mm and 12mm cutters 

For anyone who wants to see the full CMT catalogue, it starts here. Has various language and market options, so choose the one you live in

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

I think you are right, they look like CMT but the CMT has a Teflon coat on them and they have that feel about them and most the of CMT bits have a CMT mark on the shanks but not all  but a good buy anyway. 


=========



gav said:


> I always take my calipers with me, and they are definitely 12mm shank.
> CMT does produce a whole range of 12mm shanked cutters as well as 8mm and 6mm for the continental european market.
> On further research, I now doubt that they are CMT bits as i discovered a number of chinese bits online that have the same orange colour.
> Still, they are unused and the only ones available to me.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Phil P said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> They do do some 8mm and 12mm shank items (I still have a straight cutter set with 8mm shanks), depending on the market as this and this from the Italian market show. I think the current UK importer (Axminster) only show the 1/4in and 1/2in stuff in their catalogue, but the trade catalogue also shows a number of 6mm, 8mm and 12mm cutters
> 
> ...


I,ll look online, I don't seem to have a cmt catalogue about me now, but, as I said, I have not seen them and was not aware of the possibility.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just in case you don't want to download a 52mb file to your computer here's one on line.

CMT

==========


----------

